# It's Rare



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

As a person who inherited terrible sleeping habits from their mother I can tell you very few cool things happen at 4am--unless you are hooked up with a drum.

Unless however--your first email of the morning informs you that the world's largest manufacturer of paddles, Bending Branches, has added you to their ProStaff Fishing Team.

That's definitely cool at 4am 

I'll do my best to represent them well 

www.BendingBranches.com


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Way too cool! Congratulations.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ugly stik next ftw!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice going.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats, Rob. You're a great addition to their prostaff.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Ugly stik next ftw!




Nice going, Rob! You'll be an asset to their destructive testing program, no doubt.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

jmadre said:


> Nice going, Rob! You'll be an asset to their destructive testing program, no doubt.


That's kinda funny--considering I did tell them to send me anything they wanted tested, cause I can break'em quick if there is any weak element..lol


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Just looking at the pic of you holding the drum is motivating. It speaks to all those wussies that think they need a 40,000 dollar boat to fish!  You'll do Awsome!


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

I was the picture taker of that one shot and that stud drum was drumming like crazy!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

With you on the team they can add the tagline "Diamond Shoals Tested".


----------

